# Orange Cranberry Bubble Bread



## PA Baker (Dec 10, 2004)

Here's a new breakfast for you, crewsk!

*Orange-Cranberry Bubble Bread*

1/2 c dried cranberries
1/3 c sugar
1 1/2 tsp grated orange rind
6 oz 1/3 less fat cream cheese, softened
2 (10 count) cans refrigerated buttermilk biscuit dough
Cooking spray
2 Tbsp butter, melted
1/4 c packed brown sugar

Preheat oven to 350F.

Combine first 4 ingredients.

Working with 1 biscuit at a time (covering remaining biscuits to keep from drying), pat each biscuit into a 3" circle.  Spoon about 1 tsp cream cheese mixture into center of each circle.  Gather dough over filling to form a ball, pinching seam to seal.

Place filled biscuits, seam sides up, in a 13x9" baking pan coated with cooking spray.  Drizzle butter over biscuits.  Sprinkle with brown sugar.

Bake at 350F for 40 minutes or until lightly browned.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 10, 2004)

Wait a minute.  Tthis is a new breakfast for ME!  I could do this to go with that eggs florentine casserole on Christmas morning.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks PA! I can't wait to try it! Printing it now!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 10, 2004)

That would go nicely with the eggs, mud.
I'm glad you guys found this--I thought I posted in breads but apparently I didn't.  It's been a long day!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 10, 2004)

I am putting some in the oven right now for a taste test in 40 minutes.


----------



## Alix (Dec 10, 2004)

Do you want me to move it to Breads PA?


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Well you know me, I am all about options. This is a fabulous pull apart bread - wonderful for the holidays.  The leftovers (if there are any!) make a really great bread pudding.

Pumpkin Butterscotch Bubble Bread
2 cans refrigerated buttermilk biscuit dough 
1 can Pumpkin pie filling (the kind with all the spices)
1 box Butterscotch pudding mix, not instant
1/2 c Brown sugar 
1/2 c Butter
1/2 c Chopped pecans or walnuts

Preheat oven to 350F. Lightly grease a Bundt pan.
1.Cut each biscuit into quarters and roll each piece out into a small circle.
2.Spoon about 1 ts of pumpkin pie filling into each circle and then pinch the edges of the circle shut to form a small ball. Do not overfill!
3.Roll each ball in the pudding mix. Alternately arrange dough balls in the Bundt pan and sprinkle with pudding mix and pecans. Sprinkle any remaining pudding mix and pecans over the top.
4.Combine brown sugar and butter in a bowl and microwave on medium until a syrup is formed. Pour syrup over balls.
5.Bake for 30-35 minutes or until lightly golden. As soon as you remove the pan from the oven, loosen the sides of the pan with a knife and invert Bundt pan onto a serving plate. Pull apart gently to serve.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 10, 2004)

Kansasgirl, that sounds delightfully naughty!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 11, 2004)

Indeedy, crewsk!  

I took PA's recipe on a test drive last night.  Very tasty, but I think 40 minutes at 400 degrees is a little much.  I took the pan out of the oven with 6 minutes to go and they were verging on getting burnt.  I liked the flavor combinations very much.


----------

